# Xterra vs Tacoma and 4Runner



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

OK seems my choice of a FJ cruiser has been vetoed by the wife ([email protected]%^!%&) She is one of those types that just dont understand. Says that the FJ is not a practical truck as it is built mainly for off road use ....exactly LOL. No problem but she dont really like the Tacoma double cab either. So she said get a 4Runner LOL until she saw the price tag LOL but have her convinced on the 4Runner if I insist. Then driving home from the dealer she saw an Xterra and said she liked that. Little did she know that it is also an off road truck LOL at least the write ups I ave read compare it to the FJ cruiser LOL. 

So my questions to all of you out there if given a choice of trucks, not taking price into consideration, which one do you think would be the best only factoring in reliability (needs to last longer than the payments do LOL) and off road use (mainly beach driving some red clay driving when I am hunting) Tacoma, 4Runner, or Xterra? 

Thanks
Ken

Still trying to convince her on the FJ though LOL


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Exterra would be the choice as far as price goes, around here anyway. For all around versitility the Tacoma D-cab with the off road pkg. would be the right choice for beach use. I looked at both and bought the Tacoma because the off raod pkg was the best for beach driving. Ground clerance, water cooled oil, larger tranny cooler and manuel lockers were the deciding factors.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Tacoma*

Tacoma! But you'd knew I'd say that SkinsFan. You will DEFINITELY get better resale on that bad-boy, when and if you have to. And Toyota's are like cockroaches, they'll still be around after the mushroom cloud settles  I'm sorry you wasted the better part of your mid-life grinding for the FJ...to no avail. Bummer But, on the bright side, a Tacoma is in you sights I'd say go w/ the Tundra, but...if it's not your cup o tea, then so be it. In all seriousness, the pickup bed is sooooo convenient when hauling crap, the SUV is just cumbersome in my opinion. GOOD LUCK...and HATTY next weekend...(and Monday & Tuesday).


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Get the 4runner. I have the SportEdition (SE) and it's only a couple more grands more than the Coma after you get all the options. It rides smoother and has a v8. You'll get the same milage as you would with the Xtera or the Tacoma. The SE model come with everything you really need for both on and off road. I have mine since Sept 05 and I love mine. I love the Tacoma, but when I can get a nice SUV for 2 more grands, the choice was easy. Besides, I don't want all my friends calling me and borrow the truck to haul their chits around. 

But the FJ does look nice. I like the waterproof interior. It's perfect for stuffs we do on the sand.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Buy yourself the FJ and get a used well-kept xterra(zip resale) ...same price as a new 4runner......the R


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*4 Runner & Tacoma Quad Cab*

I owned an 05 4 Runner V6, mishap with a windshield replacement caused some leakage into dash......MUSTY MILDEW . I then looked at a new Runner,but instead went with the 06 Tacoma Quad Cab V6  . Both have an excellent ride and gas milage is almost identical. If you are wanting a "TRUCK" go for the Tacoma, if "SUV" is your bag then get the 4 Runner. I have some connections @ both Checkered Flag Yota & Priority Yota. Your looking @ 28-34 K depending on options. I personally loaded mine with Off-Road Option Package C. I recently added a 6in suspension lift & 35" Nitto Dune Grapplers.....AWESOME sand application....GOOD LUCK in your search......PEACE OUT.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Rhondel, not sure if you are saying the FJ or the Xterra is the same price as the 4Runner but have you checked the price of these trucks lately?  The FJ with practally everything except side rails I can get for right at 27K the Tacoma with TRD package roof rack and side rails is a tad over 27K (I did not negotiate real hard on it as I thought I was getting the FJ so I think I could have got it for 500-700 cheaper) The price on the tacoma was invoice price. The Xterra 4X4 model without rails has a 1500 rebate. He said he would give it to me for invoice of 27300 less the 1500 so I get it for under 26K. The 4runner sport has a sticker around 33K and invoice of 28K  So the 4runner is by far the more expensive of the four. 

Thanks for your help though I was worried that it would not be as reliable and since you mentioned the resale value I looked it up and you are correct the resale is crap which means to me that it probably will not last as long and I put alot of milage on a truck.


Ken


----------



## fish b8 (Oct 24, 2005)

*I think...*

4 runner has an awesome resale.... but any toyota product has good resale... I had a co-worker just trade in an 06 xterra for a civic due to gas consumption... but I think all 3 you are considering get comprable mpg...

yotas are tufff... thats with an extra "f" at the end...

fb


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Decision made looks like the 4runner (since the ole lady didnt like the FJC) Will be picking it up either Wednesday (if it is in) or Saturday. Finally glad that is over with LOL. On with the fishing

K


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*And..*

Checkered Flag or Priority? I hope to see you @ Ramp 49 this weekend!!! Don't forget your shovel!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I love my Xterra on the beach, but the _real_ gas mileage is a killer.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

sand flea said:


> I love my Xterra on the beach, but the _real_ gas mileage is a killer.


Yea thats the problemif you want a nice truck with 4wd you can look forward to at best 20 MPG hiway. Seems like the Xterra, 4runner, tacoma, FJ Cruiser jeep, pathfinder they all get about the same. Even worse if you want a full size truck or V8. Sure makes those southbound trips costly.....but hey that is what we do.  Its either that or drive a Rav-4 or hybred high lander LOL.......not

K


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*Yota On Roids*



SkunkApe said:


> Checkered Flag or Priority? I hope to see you @ Ramp 49 this weekend!!! Don't forget your shovel!


Hey Skunk,

You saw my rig before, well here it is now....NO SHOVEL NEEDED


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Damn!*



TugCapn said:


> Hey Skunk,
> 
> You saw my rig before, well here it is now....NO SHOVEL NEEDED


Whoa!! Ready for the Paris to Dakkar rally now, are you!!?!


----------



## Fish'n Critter (Sep 22, 2006)

*Same Truck*



TugCapn said:


> Hey Skunk,
> 
> You saw my rig before, well here it is now....NO SHOVEL NEEDED



Dam Tug same except no lift or TRD, I have SR5 Sport with LSD & tow package for tranny cooling.
THe truck is same roof rack and all! Can't wait to try it on Ocracoke in Oct!


----------



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

FWIW, enjoy the Toyota, nice trucks... I own a 06' Xterra Off road model. I've had it on the beach for a total of 40 days or so now. Not a single problem. It will absolutely eat the gas if you put your foot into it, but it's got a bit more than 260hp or so. I like the fact that I can lock the differentials for the posi traction...


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

tacoma double cab hands down.
21miles a gallon, whew. i saw a tacoma on my used car dealership the other day:
model 2001 double cab
88,000 miles
$14,000 
after the payments are done there's still plenty of resell value.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Yea that is what made me buy the 4runner the locking diff. Best thing about Toyota Trucks the 4 runner tacoma and FJ cruiser all come with the locking diff on the auto tranneys  Maiden run south will be this weekend if the beacjes are still open that is

Ken


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

*4 Runner*

I just bought a 07' 4 Runner Sport Edition fully loaded w/V8, man this one is more aggressive then my last one


----------



## paraman72 (Aug 14, 2007)

Go jeep...
Nothing else compares


----------



## TugCapn (Jun 18, 2007)

paraman72 said:


> Go jeep...
> Nothing else compares


Got rid of my 05 Rocky Mtn.Wrangler for the Runner. The Toyota beats it hands down in ride, comfort, power and has better resale value.....PEACE OUT


----------



## byrontx (Aug 26, 2006)

The Tacoma is cool but I went with the 4Runner. It's nice being able to lock stuff up like when stopping for beer, buying bait etc. Stuff laying around in the back of a truck can get away.


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

the xterra is very nice and looks good but no experience with it. if i were you i would go with the 4runner i have a buddy whos had one of those for like nine years now and well it runs great its smooth and as far as im conserned hes had absolutely no big problems with it, you can also stack the miles on em like crazy!luck, post some pics after you make up your mind and you hit the beach.


----------



## warbirdfan (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm in my second Xterra, an '06 Off-Road. I love it! Yes, the milege leaves much to be desired, but there's plenty of power, and it's killer on the beach. I even tow my 20' Sea Hunt boat without a problem ('cept even worse milege). My 2000 Xterra had 150K miles on it when I sold it and the new owner says it's still going strong trouble free.
The Xterras are no frills vehicles, all the more reason to "abuse" them as a beaching, fishin, work horse.


----------

